# Muscle aches and pains



## Binxybop

*muscle aches and pains*

Hi everyone, been away for a while... have actually been ok for the past few months, still the odd bm with undigested food stuffs and mucus but none of the crohns pains or weight loss, etc.

Something which has been odd and I would maybe like to question on here before getting concerned - I have been experiencing a lot of fatigue and very achey muscles through my arms, back and legs as well as clicky joints (sometimes painful)

I did stop taking prednisone at the beginning of January this year after about 8 weeks of taking it.

Has anyone had similar?

Cheers everyone. Hope you're all doing ok x x


----------



## Crohn's 35

Welcome back and yes it has been awhile, but so glad your better although not with aches and pains.  Since Crohns is an autoimmune disease we have alot of side effects, more than just intestinal pain.  Joints and achy mucles can be part of it.  I have had unexplained pains in my feet, back and knees.  I know you are a lot younger, and therefore I think you should see a RA specialist.  You could be lacking something, hard to tell.  Have you had blood work done?  How long has this been going on?  Lets get you some answers.  Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Entchen

Hi, and yes! to the muscle aches and clicks and things. Today it hurts to straighten my arms, my right leg is throbbing to the point that I'm limping, and my shoulders hurt. The fatigue has been moderate to severe for about 2 weeks; I haven't experienced fatigue previously (although the Crohn's symptoms are new onset for me -- 6 months). This long weekend I've slept about 10 hours each night and still been exhausted throughout the day.
I'm not using any meds right now, so the aching/fatigue can't be attributed to that for me.

Congrats on doing SO WELL with the other Crohn's symptoms, and I hope you also get a handle on the fatigue and aches and pains soon, too.


----------



## alicia

sorry to hear about your pain.  Hope you feel better soon)  I am having a Crohns flare due to HUGE amount of stress all at once.  so i dont know if my pain in my bones and muscles is due to which one?? But when I wake wake up most mornings my lower legs feel like they have been beaten in my sleep/ And for the past week the big bone in the inside of my right toe feels broken and hurts like a mother a lot!  But im allergic to most pain meds or as i like to say(xcuse my languge) they make me itchy and bitchyy!  Plus I like to be able to function , so ive just been using a lot of asprecreme lotion and epsom salt hot baths.  Best of luck to you! Keep us posted


----------



## Tan

Yep its goes in hand with crohns. My first major symptom was lower back/hip pain.. delightful!! I also now experience overall back & neck pain, overall joint pain my worst is normally my knees. Most of the time its managable but sometimes it really puts me over the edge. My back seems to get worst after having a big sleep like say anything over 8 hours of lying down! Suxs!!
Good luck i have already been to my doc and they have rec going to see an RA but I have been putting it off. Waiting to see what my GI says when I see him next.


----------



## Lisa

Do you have any raised, red painful areas that go with the joint pain? I used to get erethema nodosum, mainly around my knees/lower legs.....would start out as a small red spot, joints would get PAINFUL....bump(s) would get bigger.....I would end up on prednisone to take care of it.......


----------



## theend2

Yes I have those joint pains also they are better when I am on the prednisone but if I try to get off the prednisone I will feel bad joint pain its terrible pain sometimes. Also yes to the red spots on my skin some small some larger they are similar to pimples but they are redish purple and they can really hurt sometimes. I have those red spots even when on prednisone and they can get worse if I try to come off the prednisone. The joint pain is in my knees my lower back my feet and hands and elbow. It's all just so crazy. Finding ways mentally to cope. But its very challenging hang in there try to keep moving if you can.


----------



## Lisa

theend2 - that sure sounds like the erethema nodosum!  Have you tried a higher dose of the pred for a week or so to get that under control - then drop back down? I used to have to up the pred.....thankfully that eventually stopped, haven't had it now in @ 10 years!


----------



## theend2

Ya they seem to start to clear up when I am on 40mg but I am holding steady at 30mg and started taking Aspiro to see if it works for me. If this works for me then its off the prednisone and on to a better way that's for sure. I am keeping my fingers crossed for sure. 2 years ago I tried asacol and it gave me extreme joint pain.


----------



## cwf5020

I have been having bad lower back pains since january.  It all started when I began taking prednisone (which I am now off).  I have been to an Reumatologist and they said to start physical therapy, which I have been doing for 4 weeks now.  I had an xray of my lower back, and it came back normal.  So I am not really sure what is going on, but it sure is no fun!  I am going for a second opinion in late April to another Reumatologist.


----------



## christopherobin

*Me too  joint pain and other things toooooo!*

Me being 56 yes 56 and still alive lol   crohns for years to top to bottom but it's ok ish I decided and was fortunate I could afford to retire and relax more with slight help from the Government. how long that will last how only knows!

Me No meds nothing   pain yes the dreaded trips to the loo day and night sometimes sleepless but we all have that, but learnt to deal with it  
Then it started in a knee the flashing pains from big toes to chin then lower arm or in a finger. yes flashing pain is the only way I can explain it. but I do drink wine sometimes to excess and whisky on occasion but i'm ok. but you sometimes have to take stock or think through the symptoms. I not seen a specialist for 15 years but the GP from time to time I'v just learnt to deal with it but its so much better since I gave up work. and love my time I do feel sorry for the Family who have to put up with the smell and me taking over 1 loo lol and my other half who is a Brick she put up with me  like I am a prince  and guys girls dont give up this is my third relationship in my lifetime and this one is the best xxx so focus on staying well control the pain and dont forget to have fun xxx


----------



## Crohn'sFor Life

*joint pain*

When I taper my Prednisone to less than 20mg, my joints start to ache.


----------



## wendys

*Crohns and leg pain*

I was diagnosed 2 years ago with Crohns, but I know I've had it much longer than that.  About a year ago, I woke one morning with terrible pain and stiffness in ankles and feet.  This went on for about 2 months and then the pain changed.  The stiffness lessened but the pain got worse. Now I have terrible cramping in my toes like someone is twisting them around each other, I get several charlie horse type cramps throughout the day in my toes and arch of foot. My ankles and feet aches and throb and my shin bones feel like someone took a bat to them and beat the heck out of me.  I take percocet 325/10 and neurotin but it's not doing much good. I've tried muscle rubs that worked ok in the beginning but now do nothing-in fact my skin doesn't even react to them any longer-I don't feel the warming/cooling sensations from the menthol in the rub. I also feel an extreme pressure like feeling from the knees down, but there is no swelling visible.  I recently had a neuropathy test that revealed I have sensory nerve neuropathy, and this explains some of whats going on but not all of my symptoms.  My doctor is now looking into possible malnutrion issues like low vitamin D, B12 and B6 which can cause leg /foot pain.  All I know is at night it gets soooo much more worse and makes sleeping almost impossible.  I wish all my Crohns brothers and sisters out there all the best and hope you all find the help you so need and deserve.  Take care and let me know if you have had any similar situation and any resolve. Thank you  PS taking Prednisone 40mg a day and does nothing for the leg pain
\


----------



## ddevanie

I have been having a lot of pain in my feet, legs, shoulder,wrists and fingers tylenol not helping any suggestions?  I get remicade infusions I had pancreatitis (sorry about spelling)  on imuran and thar is helping with Crohns symptoms but now something and sometimes multiple things hurt everyday.


----------



## ddevanie

I have been having joint pain too and it may be caused by remicade but I am going to see a ra Dr in Dec ( yes I have to wait 2 months for an appointment). I am on 20 Mg of prednisone every morning and it helps keep it manageable but doesn't keep it away. I hope you can get the pain under control. Glad that other symptoms are doing ok for you.


----------



## teagal

I'm so glad I read this. I was told I have fibromyalgia. I disagreed.
Now I know it's my crohn's making me feel this way!


----------



## lblair

I also have alot of pain all times of the day!!! No better on steriods currently off of them and the pain is still the same!!!! Its not fun!!!!!!!!!

Hope you feel better!!!!


----------



## Laughngirl

I was diagnosed with Crohn's in the last 6 months and I too have all the pain listed by others on this forum.   I have noticed though that the pain gets a LOT worse when I am having a flare.  I have constant pain, but during a flare it is almost unbearable!  My primary doc has me on a "mild" pain pill and if I take it 2 to 3 times a day with Tylenol I can at least continue to function as a human being. I have an appointment with my GI next week.  Has anyone ever been given anything besides steroids for pain?  Thank you all for your input here and I hope each of you get some much needed relief soon.


----------



## Meeko_01

Does anyone know if taking vitamin supplements (b12/b6/folate) will help with these leg pains?

Thx!


----------



## lewis3001

Hi,

 Painkillers are a bit of a double edged sword,but unfortunately,it seems necessary for many of us.
 I take Tramadol daily and naproxen most days.I also use cannabis to deal with the ptsd.

 Tramadol is an opiate and can cause constipation,so I need laxatives alongside..but they do allow me to feel human for some of the time,and not so completely miserable that life is pointless.
 Naproxen is an anti-inflammatory painkiller..great for arthritis and aches and pains.

 Cannabis,in small amounts,on a daily basis also helps physically and mentally,just to feel untraumatised for a while.

 Without these I would be a crazy person..I wish the docs were a bit more clued-up about this..I went through decades of pain..thinking it was normal,until it became just too much.


----------

